# Bone Head Talking Skull hack help



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got a Bone Head Talking Skull from Amazon/buycostumes.com ($15!) and need assistance with hacking it so that I can change the phrases that it says. I plan to use it as my Carnevil Barker in front of my haunt this year. Any inexpensive suggestions?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This may help:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...acking-boris-skull-external-sound-source.html
It's for a talk-thru Boris skull, but may work for the Bone-Head. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Otaku said:


> This may help:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...acking-boris-skull-external-sound-source.html
> It's for a talk-thru Boris skull, but may work for the Bone-Head. Let me know if you have any questions.


Will this same hack work on the Gemmy skulls? I don't see why it wouldn't. I used the DC toy motor circuit that was suggested to me from my previous post and it works, but the jaw motion isn't that accurate.


----------

